# Volume DC & FST-7 Journal



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

I trained for around 8 years now and up until around 6 years ago was playing Rugby at a reasonably high level until a combination of work and family commitments forced me into prematurely hanging up my boots although I did just have the time to carry on training and keeping fit and healthy.

I developed into Volume Training which I think was a direct result of finding a Rugby replacement and a few other retiree's I've spoken to have also gone down the same route. This has been fettled and personalised through time and recently I've added in a DC and FST-7 element into my routine.

I've also managed to start playing again this season from last September, although more for fun this time so I adapted mainly my Legs (Lower) sessions accordingly more for leg drive over out right muscle mass.

I run a 5 day split which many deem impossible to maintain whilst also playing and keeping CV fitness in check but I can happily over train with no adverse effects.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Monday 12th January - Lower*

*Movements*

TKE Step (each leg): 10(medium), 10(high), 10(high), 10(high)

Box Squat: 10x60kg, 5x100kg, 3x140kg, 3x160kg, 3x180kg, 2x200kg

Sledge Single Leg Press (each leg): 10x90kg, 10x110kg, 12/8/6x130kg (10/7/6x120kg)

Jump Squat (onto 2 foot platform): 8xBW, 8x10kg, 8x20kg, 8x30kg, 8x40kg

Machine Leg Press FST-7 Sets(30 secs rest between sets): 10x180kg, 10x180kg, 10x180kg, 10x180kg, 10x180kg, 10x180kg, 10x180kg (10x150kg x7)

RDL: 10x60kg, 10x100kg, 8x120kg, 8/4/3x140kg

Seated Leg Curl FST-7 Sets(30 secs rest between sets): 10x40kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg

DC Hamstring Stretch: 30 sec each leg

*Comments*

Wasn't completely up for the session this afternoon as I had to drive up to London and back and didn't really get much food in me during the day so I'm pretty happy with how this session went.

Maintained Box Squats which was surprising as the bar felt heavy today but leg drive seemed to be good.

Increased weight on Single Leg Sledge Press which was good.

Decided on some Jump Squats but jumping up onto a 2 foot high platform and just pyramided the weight up to see where I am. These take it out of you which is unexpected given the light weight.

Increased FST-7 weight for Leg Press which burned pretty well by the end but I can see an increase to 200kg next week.

Not done RDL's for maybe 3 weeks now so didn't go mad on the weight and concentrated on good form which slow eccentric phase. Quite hard and shakey on the last rest/paused set.

FST-7 Leg Curls are pretty nasty in that satisfying way and the weight was pretty much spot on.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very interesting workout mate I'll be following and learning:thumbup1:


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Tuesday 13th January - Chest / Cardio*

*Movements*

Decline Bench Press (paused): 12x60kg, 10x100kg, 8x120kg, 10/4/2x135kg (9/4/2x130kg)

Incline DB Fly (4 sec negative, 1 sec hold at full stretch, each side): 12x30kg, 10x40kg, 9/4/2x50kg (10/4/2x47.5kg)

Smith Machine Incline Bench Press (paused): 10x70kg, 10x100kg, 11/5/3x115kg (10/5/3x110kg)

Hammer Chest Press: 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 11/7/5x130kg

Cable Crossover FST-7 Set (1 sec hold at full stretch, 30 secs rest between sets): 10x20kg, 10x20kg, 10x20kg, 10x20kg, 10x20kg, 10x20kg, 10x20kg (10x15kg x7)

DB Chest Stretch (60 secs): 24kg DB's (20kg DB's)

Xtrainer: 15 mins @ 153 bpm, 3 mins cool down

*Comments*

Very happy with this Chest session this evening making good gains over last week.

Declines felt really strong on the working set and an increase in reps and weight was a real plus.

Incline Fly's also had good strength and control with the increase to 50kg DB's and almost matched reps of last week.

Managed to get Inclines in the right order this week so I was exepecting a slight gain due to a little less fatigue but increasing reps and weight was more than expected.

Didn't do Flat DB Press as by this stage of the session it's getting hard to get them into position for the rest/pause sets without sapping a bit of strength each time so used the Hammer Chest Press which did the job very well.

Gained a plate with FST-7 Sets but I did find it a touch light last week so this was expected and the weight this week was better judged.

Increased the weight for Chest Stretch but again this was planned.


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

Looks like a decent workout mate, am doing something similar (HIT with FST7) and liking the results - worth sticking to for a while to really see some good increases..

Will be interested to see back and shoulder workouts, they're always a real killer IME


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I am not going to say any thing other than you cant call some thing a hybrid of another work out. Either you do the work out to the letter or your not doing it. I mean really how many different ways to lift weights are there??? Not very many, its within following an exact theory of training that makes it possible to seperate your training from another persons training. Your obviously not training for bb, both of the programs mentioned prior are for bb.

Not having a go i just think there is enough confusion between training methods as there is there is no need to confuse people further.

Good luck with your training and i do hope you put up before and after pictures along with your diet and suppluments so a fair evaluation can be made about your training routine.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

If you go by that way of thinking then we'd all be doing simple one form of workout and there would be no variations at all.

One shoe does not fit all and in my opinion an integral part of what we do is to understand what works for us, what doesn't and fine tune accordingly.

As far as confusing people, as long as I know what I'm doing and why then really that's all that counts as I'm the only person who I need to prove anything to. If others are confused as a by product then c'est la vie.

Perosnally I find the concept pretty straight forward as it's a DC variation with low weight, low resting time, 7 set blast at the end to induce micro tears in the muscle.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Wednesday 14th January - Back*

*movements*

Deadlift (2 sec hold at lockout): 5x100kg, 5x125kg, 5x145kg, 5x165kg, 5x185kg (+5kg)

L-Sit Ring Pull Downs (1 sec hold at top and bottom): 10x71kg, 10x81kg, 10/6/5x91kg (10/6/5x85kg)

Seated Hammer Strength Lever Row (close grip, 1 sec hold to chest): 10x100kg, 10x130kg, 10/6/4x165kg (10/6/5x160kg)

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldown: 12x25kg, 10x35kg, 10/6/6x45kg (12/8/6x40kg)

Seated Cable Row FST-7 Set (30 secs rest between sets): 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg (new for FST-7)

Face Pulls: 12x15kg, 12x25kg, 10/8/8x30kg (10/10/10x20kg)

BB Rear Shrugs FST-7 Set (1 sec hold at top): 10x65kg, 10x65kg, 10x65kg, 10x65kg, 10x65kg, 10x65kg, 10x65kg (10x60kg x7)

*Comments*

Another decent session this week continuing the gains with the DC & FST-7.

Deadlifts againas last week were more about constant speed through the sets rather than all out weight and worked a 5kg increase in weight jumps. Good speed on the last set.

Some nice gains on the Back movements overall and tried Cable Rows instead of BOR's this time for the FST-7 Set with the weight judged about right.

Got on better with Face Pulls this week but have decided that FST-7 doesn't work so well for Rear Shrugs so will revert back to conventional style of sets and reps.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Thursday 15th January - Shoulders / Cardio*

*Movements*

Rear, Rear, Side, Side, Front, Front

Reverse Cable Crossover (1 sec hold): 12x10kg, 12x30kg, 10/6/5x35kg (10/6/5x30kg)

Incline Rear DB Raise (1 sec hold, pinkies up, thumb down): 10x10kg, 10x14kg, 10/6/6x16kg (12/8/6x14kg)

Incline Laying DB Single Side Raise (1 sec hold, each side): 10x12kg, 10x16kg, 10/5/5x18kg (10/6/5x16kg)

Standing DB Side Raise (1 sec hold): 10x16kg, 10x22kg, 8/4/3x28kg (10/5/4x26kg)

Hammer Shoulder Press Machine: 10x100kg, 10x125kg, 10/5/4x150kg (10/5/4x140kg)

Smith Machine Shoulder Press: 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 8/4/1x120kg (10/4/2x115kg)

Rubber Band Side Raise FST-7 Sets (1 sec hold, 30 secs rest between sets): 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

DC Shoulder Stretch: 60 secs

*Comments*

Decent enough session again with gains on all the Raises which is usually to be expected on this rotation.

Hardest set was probably with Smith Machine Press being the last DC movement.

For FST-7 Sets I decided to better to go with a Side Raise movement over the usual Alternate DB Press given that I'd just done 2 pressing movements so used a Rubber Band for resistance instead of DB's.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Friday 16th January - Triceps / Biceps*

*Movements*

Decline Paused CG Bench Press Elbows In: 12x60kg, 10x90kg, 8x110kg, 7/3/2x130kg (7/3/2x130kg)

S.A. Tricep Cable Extension (each side): 10x10kg, 10x12.5kg, 10/4/3x15kg (new)

Dips: 10xBW, 10xBW+20kg, 8/4/3xBW+40kg (new)

Standing EZ French Press: FST-7 Sets (30 secs rest between sets): 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg (new)

Wide Grip Olly Bar Curls (1 sec hold on peak contraction): 10x20kg, 10x42.5kg, 10x52.5kg, 10/5/4x62.5kg (10/5/4x60kg)

S.A. Cable Curl (each side): 10x7.5kg, 10x10kg, 10/5/4x12.5kg (new)

Cable Curl FST-7 Sets (30 secs rest between sets): 10x22.5kg, 10x22.5kg, 10x22.5kg, 10x22.5kg, 10x22.5kg, 10x22.5kg, 10x22.5kg (10x20kg x7)

DC Bicep Stretch: 60 secs

*Comments*

Hard session this evening and made a few changes and wanted to try out some new movements.

Declines felt tough but maintained which I can't complain given the abuse my Triceps have had this week with pressing movements.

Tricep Cable Extensions were a new addition and didn't get on with these much so will probably dump back in favour of V-Bar Pushdowns.

Not done weighted Dips in ages due to not ordering a replacement belt for the one I lost. Was due to arrive today but not in time but ironically my old belt appeared at the gym so I ended up using that. Weight wasn't too bad and I expect it to increase fairly quickly.

Tried out French Press for the FST-7 Sets and found the weight about right and these did the job pretty well. May keep these in here or swap with V-Bar.

Olly Bar Curls were tough but managed a subtle weight increase of 2.5kg.

S.A. Cable Curls were another new addition and these I did get on with and work very well for DC sets.

Cable Curl FST-7 Sets really pumped the Biceps very well and also a small increase of 2.5kg


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Monday 19th December - Lower*

*Movements*

TKE Step (each leg): 10(medium), 10(high), 10(high), 10(high)

Box Squat: 10x60kg, 5x80kg, 5x100kg, 3x140kg, 3x160kg, 3x180kg, 2x200kg

Sledge Single Leg Press (each leg): 10x80kg, 10x110kg, 10/6/5x140kg (12/8/6x130kg)

Seated Leg Extensions (1 sec hold at peak contration): 10x50kg, 10x65kg, 10/6/6x80kg

Machine Leg Press FST-7 Sets(30 secs rest between sets): 10x200kg, 10x200kg, 10x200kg, 10x200kg, 10x200kg, 10x200kg, 10x200kg (10x180kg x7)

RDL: 8x100kg, 8x140kg, 8/4/3x160kg (8/4/3x140kg)

Seated Leg Curl FST-7 Sets(30 secs rest between sets): 10x45kg, 10x45kg, 10x45kg, 10x45kg, 10x45kg, 10x45kg, 10x45kg (10x40kg x7)

DC Hamstring Stretch: 30 sec each leg

*Comments*

Pretty decent session this evening showing some gains.

Maintained on Box Squats again this week although I had no spotter so happy with the confidence on my own. I think with a spotter there i could have made 2 reps at 200kg into 3 reps.

Increase in weight on Single Leg Press and I'll look to move up to 12 reps next week.

Kept the weight lower on Leg Extensions as going heavy doesn't agree with my knees so encorporated a 1 sec hold at peak contraction to increase difficulty.

The 20kg weight increase on Leg Press for FST-7 Sets wasn't too bad but noticed it helped to straighten out my legs between sets which helped to clear lactic acid build up.

Went more for working a weight with RDL's this week and I still find this probably the one of the toughest movements to use rest/pause with.

Leg Curls on FST-7 Sets really worked well and got in a 5kg increase.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Tuesday 20th January - Chest*

*Movements*

Flat DB Press: 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 10x47.5kg, 8/4/3x55kg

Seated Fly Machine: 10xLevel 10, 10xLevel 14, 12/8/6xLevel 18

Incline BB Press: 10x60kg, 10x90kg, 8/4/3x110kg

Cable Crossover FST-7 Sets (30 secs rest between sets): 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg (10x20kg x7)

DC Chest Stretch (60 secs): 26kg DB's (24kg DB's)

*Comments*

Trained at my old Spit & Sawdust this afternoon. I was working that way and thoughts I'd pop in as it's been close to 3 years since I was last in there. Didn't have anything on me in terms of workout nutrition or training gear so was a quick 40 mins session and felt pretty good all in all.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Wednesday 21st January - Back / Cardio*

*Movements*

Rack Deadlift (2 sec hold at lockout, 3" below knee): 5x140kg, 5x180kg, 5x200kg, 5x220kg

L-Sit Ring Pull Downs (1 sec hold at top and bottom): 10x75kg, 10x85kg, 10/6/5x95kg (10/6/5x91kg)

Pendlay Row: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 10/6/5x100kg (new)

Seated Hammer Strength Lever Row (close grip, 1 sec hold to chest): 10x110kg, 10x140kg, 10/6/5x170kg (10/6/4x165kg)

Seated Cable Row FST-7 Set (30 secs rest between sets): 10x55kg, 10x55kg, 10x55kg, 10x55kg, 10x55kg, 10x55kg, 10x55kg (10x50kg x7)

DC Back Stretch: Wide Grip Hangs BW for 60 secs

Face Pulls: 10x20kg, 10x25kg, 12/10/10x30kg (10/8/8x30kg)

BB Rear Shrugs (1 sec hold at top): 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 10/6/5x90kg

Xtrainer: 15 mins @ 152 bpm, 3 mins cool down

*Comments*

Felt a little like I was just going through the motions this evening but made good gains on the majority of movements so funny how sessions can go like that.

Tried my foot out with Xtrainer and although it felt a little bit uncomfortable, it wasn't unbearable by any means.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Thursday 22nd January - Shoulders*

*Movements*

Front, Front, Side, Side, Rear, Rear

Smith Machine Shoulder Press: 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 9/3/2x120kg (8/4/1x120kg)

Hammer Shoulder Press Machine: 10x100kg, 10x130kg, 9/4/4x155kg (10/5/4x150kg)

Standing DB Side Raise (1 sec hold): 10x16kg, 10x22kg, 9/5/4x28kg (8/4/3x28kg)

Leaning In S.A. Cable Side Raise (1 sec hold, each side): 10x2.5kg, 10x5kg, 12/7/7x7.5kg (new)

Incline Rear DB Raise (1 sec hold, pinkies up, thumb down): 10x10kg, 10x14kg, 10/8/8x18kg (10/6/6x16kg)

S.A. Reverse Cable Crossover (1 sec hold, each side): 10x5kg, 10x7.5kg, 12/10/10x10kg (new)

Standing Alternate DB Press FST-7 Sets (30 secs rest between sets): 10x24kg, 10x24kg, 10x24kg, 10x24kg, 10x24kg, 10x24kg, 10x24kg (10x20kg x7)

*Comments*

Tough but decent session this afternoon and Shoulders felt pretty trashed by the end.

The FST-7 Sets really finished things off!


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Friday 23rd January - Triceps / Biceps*

*Movements*

Decline Paused CG Bench Press Elbows In: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 10/3/3x120kg (7/3/2x130kg)

Dips: 10xBW+5kg, 10xBW+25kg, 10/4/3xBW+45kg (8/4/3xBW+40kg)

Standing EZ French Press: 10x35kg, 10x45kg, 10/5/4x55kg (10/5/4x55kg)

Cable Pushdowns: 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg (10x25kg x7)

DC Tricep Stretch: 10kg on Cables, 30 secs each arm

DB Hammer Curls: 10x14kg, 10x22kg, 10/6/6x30kg (new)

S.A. Cable Curl (each side): 10x7.5kg, 10x12.5kg, 10/5/4x15kg (10/5/4x12.5kg)

Cable Curl FST-7 Sets (30 secs rest between sets): 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg (10x22.5kg x7)

DC Bicep Stretch: 60 secs

*Comments*

Arms were already a little sore this afternoon from carrying just over 1 tonne of porcelain tiles to an upstairs bathroom where we're currently working so this session went pretty well.

Dropped weight on Decline CGBP to try and get more from the movement but found pushing the higher reps fried my Triceps just as much as slightly heavier and less reps.

Decided to miss out Olly BB Curls as they've been causing a slightly niggle in the upper left forearm so swapped for Hammer Curls which went well.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Some referance pics from late last year...


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Monday 26th January - Lower / Cardio*

*Movements*

TKE Step (each leg): 10(medium), 10(high), 10(high), 10(high)

Box Squat: 10x60kg, 5x80kg, 5x100kg, 3x140kg, 3x160kg, 3x180kg, 3x200kg (2x200kg)

Sledge Single Leg Press (each leg): 10x90kg, 10x120kg, 10/7/7x150kg (10/6/5x140kg)

Seated Leg Extensions (1 sec hold at peak contration): 10x50kg, 10x70kg, 12/8/6x85kg (10/6/6x80kg)

Machine Leg Press FST-7 Sets(30 secs rest between sets): 10x220kg, 10x220kg, 10x220kg, 10x220kg, 10x220kg, 10x220kg, 10x220kg (10x200kg x7)

RDL: 8x100kg, 8x140kg, 8/4/3x165kg (8/4/3x160kg)

Seated Leg Curl FST-7 Sets(30 secs rest between sets): 10x47.5kg, 10x47.5kg, 10x47.5kg, 10x47.5kg, 10x47.5kg, 10x47.5kg, 10x47.5kg (10x45kg x7)

DC Hamstring Stretch: 30 sec each leg

Xtrainer: 20 mins Hill Circuit @ 153 bpm

*Comments*

No Rugby at the weekend so Leg strength was pretty good today and made gains in all movements with RDL's being the toughest.

Cardio didn't feel too bad on Xtrainer even with my Legs aching.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Great physique mate, will be following with interest. :thumb:


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Great physique mate, will be following with interest. :thumb:


Cheers bro'.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Tuesday 27th January - Chest / Cardio*

*Movements*

Decline Bench Press (paused): 10x60kg, 10x100kg, 8x120kg, 7/4/2x140kg (10/4/2x135kg)

Incline Unrolling DB Fly (4 sec negative, 1 sec hold at full stretch, each side): 10x18kg, 10x26kg, 10/6/5x34kg (new)

Smith Machine Incline Bench Press (paused): 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 9/4/2x120kg (11/5/3x115kg)

Hammer Chest Press: 10x80kg, 10x110kg, 11/7/5x140kg (11/7/5x130kg)

Cable Crossover FST-7 Set (1 sec hold at full stretch, 30 secs rest between sets): 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg (10x25kg x7)

DB Chest Stretch (60 secs): 28kg DB's (26kg DB's)

Xtrainer: 20 mins Random Hills Circuit @ 152 bpm

*Comments*

Not the best day for me eating food due to being pretty busy and was fairly low on calories but session didn't go so badly.

Going to use the Unrolling variation for Incline DB Flyes to keep the weight lower and making set up easier for the rest/pause sets.

Cardio felt good again.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmmm looks strangely fermiliar.... 

DNA! That because you've got some awesome genetics aye??

Great to see you here mate!

+ Strong ass session, the fst cable crosses are awesome aren't they my chest was huge yest


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

MXD said:


> Hmmm looks strangely fermiliar....
> 
> DNA! That because you've got some awesome genetics aye??
> 
> ...


You know it big man.

I always think you're holding and pointing a gun (a Glock) in your avatar...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

strong chest session there mate! liking the log


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Wednesday 28th January - Back*

*Movements*

Ring Pull Up: 10xBW, 10xBW+10kg, 7/4/3xBW+20kg (new)

Yates Row: 10x100kg, 10x140kg, 9/5/4x160kg (new)

Seated Hammer Strength Lever Row (close grip, 1 sec hold to chest): 10x10kg, 10x140kg, 10/6/5x175kg (10/6/5x170kg)

Hammer Strength Wide Grip Pull Down: 10x50kg, 10x100kg, 10/5/4x150kg (new)

Face Pulls: 10x20kg, 10x27.5kg, 12/10/10x35kg (12/10/10x30kg)

Seated Cable Row FST-7 Set (30 secs rest between sets): 10x60kg, 10x60kg, 10x60kg, 10x60kg, 10x60kg, 10x60kg, 10x60kg (10x55kg x7)

DC Back Stretch: Wide Grip Hangs BW for 60 secs

*Comments*

Changed a few things around got in a good session.

Managed to set up some equipment to be able to do Ring Pull Ups which I'm happy about.

May swap Yates Row over to BOR next session.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Thursday 29th January - Shoulders / Cardio*

*Movements*

Front, Side, Back, Front, Side, Back

Smith Machine Shoulder Press: 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 7/3/1x125kg (9/3/2x120kg)

Standing DB Side Raise (1 sec hold): 10x16kg, 10x22kg, 8/4/3x30kg (9/5/4x28kg)

Bent Over Rear DB Raise (1 sec hold, pinkies up, thumb down): 10x12kg, 10x18kg, 10/6/6x24kg (new)

Seated DB Shoulder Press: 10x28kg, 10x34kg, 11/6/5x40kg (new)

Leaning In S.A. Cable Side Raise (1 sec hold, each side): 10x5kg, 10x7.5kg, 10/5/4x10kg (12/7/7x7.5kg)

S.A. Reverse Cable Crossover (1 sec hold, each side): 10x5kg, 10x7.5kg, 14/10/10x10kg (12/10/10x10kg)

Standing DB Side Raise FST-7 Sets: 10x12kg x7 (new)

Xtrainer: 20 mins Random Hills Circuit @ 144 bpm

*Comments*

Shoulders felt good today overall.

Cardio is improving now after the Xmas lull as HR was much improved even though I was pushing a harder so starting to get the effeciency back.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Friday 20th January - Triceps / Biceps*

*Movements*

Smith Machine Flat CGBP: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 6/2/1x120kg (new - never again!)

Dips: 10xBW+10kg, 10xBW+30kg, 10/4/2xBW+50kg (10/4/3xBW+45kg)

V-Bar Pushdown: 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 9/5/4x50kg (10/5/4x50kg)

Standing EZ French Press FST-7 Sets: 10x35, 10x35, 10x35, 10x35, 10x35, 10x35, 10x35 (10x30kg)

DC Tricep Stretch: 12.5kg on Cables, 30 secs each arm (10kg)

DB Hammer Curls: 10x18kg, 10x26kg, 10/5/5x32kg (10/6/6x30kg)

Captain **** BB Rack Curl: 10x35kg, 10x40kg, 10/5/4x45kg (new)

S.A. Cable Curl (each side): 10x7.5kg, 10x12.5kg, 10/5/4x17.5kg (10/5/4x15kg)

BB Curl FST-7 Sets: 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg (new)

DC Bicep Stretch: 60 secs

*Comments*

Not a bad session this afternoon withg a couple of changes.

Tried doing CGBP with the Smith Machine for variation and have to say I didn't get on with this one bit so not one to be repeated.

Rest of Triceps felt pretty decent.

Biceps also felt good and saw the return of Captain **** BB Rack Curls


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Tuesday 3rd February - Chest / Cardio*

*Movements*

Decline Bench Press (paused): 10x60kg, 10x190kg, 8x120kg, 7/4/2x140kg (7/4/2x140kg)

Incline Unrolling DB Fly (4 sec negative, 1 sec hold at full stretch, each side): 10x24kg, 10x30kg, 10/6/5x36kg (10/6/5x34kg)

Incline Press Machine: 10x50kg, 10x75kg, 12/6/5x100kg (new)

Incline Bench Press: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 9/4/3x100kg (new)

Cable Crossover FST-7 Set (1 sec hold at full stretch, 30 secs rest between sets): 10x35kg, 10x35kg, 10x35kg, 10x35kg, 10x35kg, 10x35kg, 10x35kg (10x30kg x7)

DB Chest Stretch (60 secs): 30kg DB's (28kg DB's)

Xtrainer: 25 mins Random Hills Circuit @ 149 bpm

*Comments*

Bit busy in the gym this afternoon which I guess was the fallout from being closed yesterday so had to wing a few movements.

Declines have stalled for a couple of weeks now so I'll look to switch back over to Flat Bench Press for a while. Was planning to for this session but couldn't be bothered to wait for it to free up.

Unrolling Flyes were a bit stronger this week and really hurt impressively.

Smith Machine was in constant use so tried out the Incline Press Machine while I was waiting which wasn't a bad movement and hit upper Chest very well but 100kg was the stack so can't see me using this much.

Smith was still in use so just used Incline Bench Press instead. Not used this in a few months and strength wasn't too bad given the previous movements.

Gained again with FST Crossovers but I'd say I've hit the weight limit with these for now.

Cardio didn't feel too bad given a pretty intense game at the weekend.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Wednesday 4th February - Back / Cardio*

*Movements*

Power Clean: 10x20kg (hang), 10x40kg (hang), 5x60kg, 5x60kg, 5x70kg

Ring Pull Up: 10xBW, 10xBW+10kg, 8/4/3xBW+20kg (7/4/3xBW+20kg)

BOR: 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 10/6/5x120kg (new)

Seated Hammer Strength Lever Row (close grip, 1 sec hold to chest): 10x100kg, 10x140kg, 10/6/5x180kg (10/6/5x175kg)

Rack Chins: 10xBW, 10xBW+10kg, 10xBW+20kg (new)

Face Pulls: 10x20kg, 10x30kg, 10/8/8x40kg (12/10/10x35kg)

Standing CG Cable Row FST-7 Set (30 secs rest between sets): 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg (new)

DC Back Stretch: Wide Grip Hangs BW for 60 secs

Xtrainer:25 mins Random Hills Circuit @ 139 bpm

*Comments*

Not a bad one this afternoon; a few new movements and good variation.

Started back on Power Cleans for the first time in 3 months since I damaged my finger and felt that athough it's still not 100%, it should be able to cope. Just concentrated on form really which was a little rusty to be honest but 70kg didn't feel so bad and good to be doing these again.

Slight gain for Ring Pull Ups although the movement felt better this week.

Ditched Yates for BOR and just kept the form super strict and the weight down accordingly.

Gained again on the Hammer Row which surprised me as I was expecting this to be really hard.

Tried out Rack Chins using a dipping belt back-to-front although the weight did swing a little through each rep. I'd imagine these are better using a DB on your lap but tricky on your own.

Face Pulls gained well again.

Changed FST Sets to a Standing Cable Row for a change which forces a lot lower weight but with slightly better feel.

Cardio felt good although the low average bpm is very surprising as I was going at least as hard as yesterday.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Thursday 5th February - Shoulders*

*Movements*

Rear, Rear, Side, Side, Front, Front

S.A. Reverse Cable Crossover (1 sec hold, each side): 10x5kg, 10x7.5kg, 10x10kg, 12/7/6x12.5kg (14/10/10x10kg)

Bent Over Rear DB Raise (1 sec hold, pinkies up, thumb down): 10x18kg, 10x22kg, 10/6/6x26kg (10/6/6x24kg)

Leaning In DB S.A. Side Raise (1 sec hold, each side): 10x12kg, 10x14kg, 15/9/8x16kg (new)

Standing DB Side Raise (1 sec hold): 10x16kg, 10x22kg, 9/5/4x28kg (8/4/3x30kg)

Hammer Shoulder Press Machine: 10x100kg, 10x120kg, 9/5/4x150kg (9/4/4x155kg)

Military Press: 10x40kg, 10x60kg, 6/3/3x80kg (new)

Seated Alternate Shoulder Press FST-7 Sets: 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg (new)

DC Shoulder Stretch: 60 secs

*Comments*

Pretty decent one this evening with good strength on most of the Raise movements. Standing DB Side Raise wer a little tough being the last of the raise movements and suffered a tiny bit from fatique.

Press movements went pretty well.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

(9/4/4x155kg) ! BOOM thats damb strong.

Those fst presses are pretty awesome aswell, nice session mate 

+ blap blap!


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Friday 6th February - Triceps / Biceps*

*Movements*

Decline CGBP: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 6/3/2x120kg (new - narrower grip)

Dips: 10xBW+10kg, 10xBW+30kg, 8/3/2xBW+55kg (10/4/2xBW+50kg)

Rope Pulldown: 10x30kg, 10/7/7x40kg (new)

Tate Press: 10x22kg, 10x26kg, 10/8/7x30kg (new)

Standing EZ French Press FST-7 Sets: 10x37.5, 10x37.5, 10x37.5, 10x37.5, 10x37.5, 10x37.5, 10x37.5 (10x35kg)

DC Tricep Stretch: 15kg on Cables, 30 secs each arm (12.5kg)

DB Hammer Curls: 10x22kg, 10x28kg, 8/4/4x34kg (10/5/5x32kg)

CG EZ Spide Curl: 10x25kg, 10x35kg, 9/5/4x45kg (new)

S.A. Machine Curl (each side): 10x15kg, 10x20kg, 10/10/9x30kg (new)

BB Curl FST-7 Sets: 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg (10x25kg)

DC Bicep Stretch: 60 secs

*Comments*

Couldn't train at my gym this evening as they were shut due to a fire so had to drive across to the Woking DL. Fortunately they've had a similar re-fit so some equipment was the same.

Adjusted my grip for Decline CGBP as I felt it maybe was a touch too wide so went narrower which also means the working weight is lower and easier to handle for rest/pause sets.

Didn't take my dipping belt as I have one also at my gym but as I wasn't there I had to make do with their belt with a chain that was way too short and made hard work of the dipping.

Did Rope Pulldowns using Lat Pulldown station which made them more difficult and threw in some Tate Press as well.

FST-7 Sets pumped.

Messed around with Biceps a little and was very pumped before I even got to the FST-7 Sets!


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Monday 9th February - Lower / Cardio*

*Movements*

TKE Step (each leg): 10(low), 10(medium), 10(high), 10(high), 10(high)

ATG Squat: 10x60kg, 5x80kg, 5x100kg, 5x120kg, 5x140kg

Single Leg Sledge Press (each leg): 10x90kg, 10x120kg, 12/8/6x150kg (10/7/7x150kg )

Seated Leg Extensions (1 sec hold at peak contration): 10x50kg, 10x70kg, 10/7/5x90kg (12/8/6x85kg)

Machine Leg Press FST-7 Sets(30 secs rest between sets): 10x230kg, 10x230kg, 10x230kg, 10x230kg, 10x230kg, 10x230kg, 10x230kg (10x230kg x7)

RDL: 5x100kg, 5x140kg, 5x160kg, 5x170kg (8/4/3x165kg)

Seated Leg Curl FST-7 Sets(30 secs rest between sets): 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg (10x47.5kg x7)

DC Hamstring Stretch: 30 sec each leg

Xtrainer: 25 mins Hill Circuit @ 150 bpm

*Comments*

Not sure what was with this afternoon's session but Legs feel absolutely hammered after but in a good way. Could have been due to having a week off from training them but usually this doesn't affect.

Haven't done ATG Squat for a long time so really just got used to the movement which felt a little strange after doing Box Squats for so long. I'll work the weight up slowly with these as all out strength isn't my primary concern for my Legs at the moment.

Single Leg Press completely fried my Quads for whatever reason to the point where I had trouble walking up and down stairs to visit the toilets! Extensions and Leg Press felt very tough after this.

Decided to drop rest/pause sets for RDL's as it's too much of an ask I think given the nature of the movement so I'll go back to pyramid sets. Quads were still a bit wobbly which wasn't helping but pretty happy with the weight.

Leg Curls really cut in on FST sets.

Cardio felt really good after 5-7 minutes of initial discomfort from the session and was one of my better circuits in terms of speed and distance covered.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Whats DC and FST-7 training? Do you have any links? Well detailed log. :thumbup1:


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Tuesday 10th February - Chest / Core*

*Movements*

Flat Bench Press: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 8x100kg, 8/3/3x120kg (new)

Incline Unrolling DB Fly (4 sec negative, 1 sec hold at full stretch, each side): 10x20kg, 10x28kg, 12/6/5x36kg (10/6/5x36kg)

Incline Bench Press: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 9/4/3x100kg (9/4/3x100kg)

Cable Crossover: 10x20kg, 10x30kg, 10/7/6x40kg

Incline Press Machine FST-Sets: 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg (new)

DB Chest Stretch (60 secs): 30kg DB's (30kg DB's)

Incline Praying Mantis: 10, 10, 10

Partial Dragon Flag: 10, 10, 10

*Comments*

A couple of changes to this session but felt good.

Not done Flat Bench for a good 3-4 months so decided to go back for while as I felt Decline was sticking. Movement felt wierd as I was trying to press the bar almost forward as if I was on a Decline. Pretty happy with the weight so hopefully this should start to increase.

Unrolling Flyes really hit the spot with the extra 2 reps doing the damage to the point that I ached a bit after which didn't help my Incline Press too much.

Crossovers were ok but don't really work for me with heavier weight so won't bother again.

Incline Machine Press for FST Sets went really well and I'll stick with this for a little while and maybe use Hammer Press for rest/pause over Crossovers.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Whats DC and FST-7 training? Do you have any links? Well detailed log. :thumbup1:


Cheers Bro'

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/48291-fst-7-article-part-1-2-a.html


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Wednesday 11th February - Back / Cardio*

*Movements*

Power Clean: 10x40kg (hang), 5x60kg, 5x70kg, 5x70kg, 5x70kg

L-Sit Ring Pull Downs (1 sec hold at top and bottom): 10x55kg, 10x75kg, 11/7/6x95kg (10/6/5x95kg)

BOR: 10x85kg, 10x105kg, 10/6/5x125kg (10/6/5x120kg)

T-Bar Row: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 10x120kg (new)

Hammer Strength Wide Grip Pull Down: 10x100kg, 10x130kg, 10/6/5x150kg (10/5/4x150kg)

Face Pulls: 10x20kg, 10x30kg, 12/8/8x40kg (10/8/8x40kg)

Seated Hammer Strength Lever Row FST-7 Sets(close grip, 1 sec hold to chest): 10x90kg, 10x90kg, 10x90kg, 10x90kg, 10x90kg, 10x90kg, 10x90kg (new)

DC Back Stretch: Wide Grip Hangs BW for 60 secs

Xtrainer:25 mins Random Hills Circuit @ 153 bpm

*Comments*

Really good Back session this evening with lots of variation and I'm happy with overall strength through the movements.

Cardio felt good despite the Leg DOM's and I went out quite hard. Energy levels felt really good so I'm hoping that the alkalinity is starting to show.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Thursday 12th February - Shoulders / Core*

*Movements*

Front, Front, Side, Side, Rear, Rear

Military Press: 10x40kg, 10x60kg, 8x70kg, 8/4/3x90kg (6/3/3x80kg)

Hammer Shoulder Press Machine: 10x100kg, 10x130kg, 9/5/3x155kg (9/5/4x150kg)

Seated Box DB Side Raise (1 sec hold): 10x10kg, 10x14kg, 10/6/5x18kg (new)

Leaning In DB S.A. Side Raise (1 sec hold, each side): 10x10kg, 10x14kg, 12/8/7x18kg (15/9/8x16kg)

Bent Over Rear DB Raise (1 sec hold): 10x10kg, 10x24kg, 10/8/6x28kg (10/6/6x26kg)

Reverse Cable Crossover (2 sec hold): 10x10kg, 10x15kg, 10/8/7x20kg (new)

Seated Alternate Shoulder Press FST-7 Sets: 10x32.5kg, 10x32.5kg, 10x32.5kg, 10x32.5kg, 10x32.5kg, 10x32.5kg, 10x32.5kg (10x30kg x7)

DC Shoulder Stretch: 60 secs

Standing Rope Crunch: 10x20kg, 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg

*Comments*

Nice session this afternoon with plenty of feel to the movements as I made a few more strict.

This Saturday's game is now cancelled which i'm a bit gutted about but hopefully next week should be on.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Friday 13th February - Triceps / Biceps*

*Movements*

Decline CGBP: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 7/3/2x120kg (6/3/2x120kg)

Dips: 10xBW+15kg, 10xBW+35kg, 9/4/1xBW+55kg (8/3/2xBW+55kg)

Standing EZ French Press (1 sec hold at peak contraction): 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 10/6/5x50kg

V-Bar Pushdown FST-7 Sets (1 sec hold at peak contraction): 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg (new for FST)

Cable BB Curl (1 sec hold at peak contraction): 10x10kg, 10x15kg, 10x20kg, 10/7/6x25kg (new)

S.A. Cable Curl (1 sec hold at peak contraction, each side): 10x7.5kg, 10x10kg, 10/6/5x12.5kg

Alternating S.A. Machine Curl (1 sec hold at peak contraction, each side): 10x20kg, 10x30kg, 10/9/9x40kg (10/10/9x30kg)

Cable Finishing Curls FST-7 Sets (1 sec hold at peak contraction): 10x15kg, 10x15kg, 10x15kg, 10x15kg, 10x15kg, 10x15kg, 10x15kg, (new)

*Comments*

Happy with how this went today with 2 different apporaches.

Goos strength for Triceps while with Biceps I concentrated more on feel rather than going heavy.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Monday 16th February - Lower / Cardio*

*Movements*

TKE Step (each leg): 10(medium), 10(high), 10(high), 10(high)

ATG Squat: 10x65kg, 5x85kg, 5x105kg, 5x125kg, 5x145kg (5x140kg)

Single Leg Sledge Press (each leg): 10x100kg, 10x130kg, 10/6/5x150kg (12/8/6x150kg)

Seated Leg Extensions (1 sec hold at peak contration): 10x52.5kg, 10x72.5kg, 10/7/6x92.5kg (10/7/5x90kg)

Machine Leg Press FST-7 Sets(30 secs rest between sets): 10x235kg, 10x235kg, 10x235kg, 10x235kg, 10x235kg, 10x235kg, 10x235kg (10x230kg x7)

RDL: 5x100kg, 5x140kg, 5x165kg, 5x175kg (5x170kg)

Glute Ham Raises: 6, 8, 8 (new)

Seated Leg Curl FST-7 Sets(30 secs rest between sets): 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg (10x50kg x7)

DC Hamstring Stretch: 30 sec each leg

Xtrainer: 25 mins Hill Circuit @ 148 bpm

*Comments*

Pretty tough but decent session this afternoon and happy with how everything went.

Tried out some Glute Ham Raises (





 )and apart from the first set where I felt a bit of cramp they went ok.

Cardio felt good again after a couple of initial tough minutes of tight Hamstrings.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Tuesday 17th February - Chest / Cardio*

*Movements*

Flat Bench Press: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 8x100kg,9/3/3x120kg (8/3/3x120kg)

Incline Unrolling DB Fly (4 sec negative, 1 sec hold at full stretch, each side): 10x20kg, 10x28kg, 9/5/4x38kg (12/6/5x36kg)

Incline Bench Press: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 10/4/3x100kg (9/4/3x100kg)

DB Floor Press: 10x20kg, 10x30kg, 10/6/4x40kg (new)

Incline Press Machine FST-Sets: 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg, 10x52.5kg (10x50kg x7)

DB Chest Stretch (60 secs): 32kg DB's (30kg DB's)

Xtrainer: 25 mins Hill Circuit @ 148 bpm

*Comments*

Happy with the session this afternoon and made some subtle gains all round.

Added in DB Floor Press for something new which felt good although the hardest part was setting it up with the 40kg DB's.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Wednesday 18th February - Back*

*Movements*

Deadlift (off 6" blocks): 5x120kg, 5x160kg, 3x200kg, 1x220kg, 1x230kg (new)

L-Sit Ring Pull Downs (1 sec hold at top and bottom): 10x65kg, 10x85kg, 10/7/6x100kg (11/7/6x95kg)

BOR: 10x90kg, 10x110kg, 10/6/5x130kg (10/6/5x125kg)

T-Bar Row: 10x75kg, 10x100kg, 10x125kg (10x120kg)

Face Pulls: 10x22.5kg, 10x32.5kg, 10/8/8x42.5kg (12/8/8x40kg)

Seated Hammer Strength Lever Row FST-7 Sets(close grip, 1 sec hold to chest): 10x92.5kg, 10x92.5kg, 10x92.5kg, 10x92.5kg, 10x92.5kg, 10x92.5kg, 10x92.5kg (10x90kg x7)

DC Back Stretch: Wide Grip Hangs BW for 60 secs

*Comments*

Back felt pretty strong for this session and made some nice gains.

Deadlift off blocks felt very comfortable in terms of the movement for the height used and was happy to stop at 230kg for today.

T-Bars also felt nice and comfortable with the 125kg having good control and some slow negatives.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Thursday 19th February - Shoulders / Cardio*

*Movements*

Front, Side, Rear, Front, Side, Rear

Hang Clean > Push Press: 8x40kg, 5x60kg, 5x70kg, 5x80kg (new)

Seated Box DB Side Raise (1 sec hold): 10x12kg, 10x16kg, 9/6/5x20kg (10/6/5x18kg)

Seated Box Bent Over Rear DB Raise (1 sec hold): 10x12kg, 10x16kg, 10/7/6x20kg (new)

Hammer Shoulder Press Machine: 10x100kg, 10x130kg, 8/5/4x160kg (9/5/3x155kg)

Leaning In DB S.A. Side Raise (1 sec hold, each side): 10x12kg, 10x16kg, 11/8/7x20kg (12/8/7x18kg)

Reverse Cable Crossover (2 sec hold): 10x10kg, 10x15kg, 12/10/9x20kg (10/8/7x20kg)

Xtrainer:25 mins Random Hills Circuit @ 144 bpm

*Comments*

Not a bad one this afternoon.

Fairly happy with HC > PP as not done these for ages due to my finger. Did hurt a little bit, nothing major, but laid off the volume a little with them.

I think everything else went well.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Friday 19th February - Triceps / Biceps*

*Movements*

Decline CGBP: 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 10x100kg, 8/3/2x120kg (7/3/2x120kg)

Dips: 10xBW+20kg, 5xBW+40kg, 5xBW+60kg, 1xBW+70kg (9/4/1xBW+55kg)

Standing EZ French Press (1 sec hold at peak contraction): 10x32.5kg, 10x42.5kg, 10/5/4x52.5kg (10/6/5x50kg)

V-Bar Pushdown FST-7 Sets (1 sec hold at peak contraction): 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg, 10x27.5kg (10x25kg x7)

Wide Grip BB Curl (1 sec hold at peak contraction): 10x30kg, 5x40kg, 5x50kg, 5x60kg, 5x70kg

S.A. Cable Curl (1 sec hold at peak contraction, each side): 10x7.5kg, 10x12.5kg, 10/5/4x15kg (10/6/5x12.5kg)

Cable Finishing Curls FST-7 Sets (1 sec hold at peak contraction): 10x17kg, 10x17kg, 10x17kg, 10x17kg, 10x17kg, 10x17kg, 10x17kg, (10x15kg x7)

*Comments*

Stength is gradually creeping up on Decline CGBP with the narrower grip now which is good.

Tried seeing where my 1RM was for Dips but wasn't really quite feeling it with them today. Could have been partly from pushing Declines but surprised at the weight jump from 60kg to 70kg.

French Press stength also felt good but it just hurts my elbows as soon as the weight gets heavy which is annoying. If there were heavier DB's I'd be using a single DB instead as they don't give my any pain.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

i presume the read bits is the dogcrapp style rest pause on last set?

do you find this more beneficial atm to just dogcrapp training?

why the such highvolume?

i also presume your last working set is always 7sets of same weight fst style?


----------

